# Coding for new VW climatronic 5K0 907 044 CB



## OlegATor (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi all







,
I have Tiguan april 2009 and I was retrofitted new climatronic 5K0 907 044 CB. This part installing on Tiguan since november 2009. 
With VCDS 912.0 I can read/erase fault codes, make basic settings, but I can not make codind and adaptations.
Same problem I find on German VCDS forum:
http://www.vagcomforum.de/inde...44093

Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 10 15 16 17 18 19 22 25 37 42 44
46 52 53 55
56 62 72 77
VIN: XW8ZZZ5NZ9G007921 Mileage: 3410km/2118miles
01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
18-Aux. Heat -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
22-AWD -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 01: Engine (CBA) Labels: 03L-906-022-CBA.clb
Part No SW: 03L 906 022 HC HW: 03L 906 022 G
Component: R4 2,0L EDC G000AG 3018
Revision: 13H01--- Serial number: VWX7Z0I23NB8MX
Coding: 0000175
Shop #: WSC 01324 020 00200
1 Fault Found:
000801 - Engine Speed Sensor (G28): Implausible Signal
P0321 - 000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 3292 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 17:22:27
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 207 /min
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Load: 0.0 %
Voltage: 11.63 V
Idle Stabilization: 0.0 KW
RPM: 2189 /min
(no units): 1.0
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09G-927-750.lbl
Part No SW: 09G 927 750 FD HW: 09G 927 750 FD
Component: AQ 250 6F 1124
Revision: 00H76000 Serial number:
Coding: 0000328
Shop #: WSC 01324 020 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 5N0-614-517.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 614 517 N HW: 5N0 614 517 N
Component: J104 C2 450 V2 0008
Revision: --H13--- Serial number: 00000001808562
Coding: 0010530
Shop #: WSC 01324 020 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 907 044 CB HW: 5K0 907 044 CB
Component: Climatronic H15 0709
Revision: 00003001
Coding: 0000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01006
ROD: EV_Climatronic_VW36.rod
2 Faults Found:
13701456 - Function Restricted due to Missing
Message(s)
U1111 00 [009] - -
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 126
Mileage: 3411 km
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 15:47:49
13636352 - Control Module Not Coded
U1013 00 [009] - -
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 126
Mileage: 3411 km
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 15:47:49

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 937 049 E HW: 3C8 937 049 E
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2602
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 00000009440435
Coding:
E78A8FA301041C004719000014000000000BFF475C400125420000000000
Shop #: WSC 01324 020 00200
Part No: 5N1 955 119
Component: Wischer 180309 012 0203
Coding: 00038805
Shop #: WSC 01324
Part No: 1K0 955 559 AF
Component: RLS 110309 046 0204
Coding: 00208933
Shop #: WSC 01324
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446) Labels:
3C8-919-475.clb
Part No SW: 5N0 919 475 B HW: 5N0 919 475
Component: PARKHILFE 4K H07 0023
Revision: -------- Serial number: 11130907005737
Coding: 100102
Shop #: WSC 01324 020 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 15: Airbags Labels: 5N0-959-655.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 959 655 J HW: 5N0 959 655 J
Component: J234__200 VW10 HI 1916
Revision: 20013000 Serial number: 003E2P43QXS9
Coding: 0012336
Shop #: WSC 01324 020 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CH HW: 1K0 953 549 CH
Component: J0527 855 0111
Coding: 0001732
Shop #: WSC 01324 020 00200
Part No: 3C8 959 537 B
Component: E221__MFL-TAP H4Ú 0021
Coding: 00000226
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 920 870 D HW: 5N0 920 870 D
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 2420
Revision: V0005000 Serial number: VWX7Z0I23NB8MX
Coding: 0007104
Shop #: WSC 00116 935 70820
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 18: Aux. Heat Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No: 5K0 963 272 A
Component: Standheizer 043 4707
Revision: 00043000 Serial number: 09016748000000
Coding: 0031012
Shop #: WSC 00032 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AA HW: 1K0 907 951
Component: J533 Gateway H16 5223
Revision: H16 Serial number: 4120K09A120D56
Coding: FDA37F06400E02006002
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 22: AWD Labels: None
Part No SW: 0AY 907 554 C HW: 0AY 907 554 C
Component: Haldex 4Motion 0041
Coding: 0000005
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 920 870 D HW: 5N0 920 870 D
Component: IMMO VDD 2420
Revision: V0005000 Serial number: VWX7Z0I23NB8MX
Shop #: WSC 00116 935 87433
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.lbl
Part No SW: 1T0 035 680 C HW: 1T0 035 680 B
Component: RNS-MID H11 2660
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7J9153004
Coding: 0C0004000400001D00
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 08193
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels:
1K0-959-701-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 959 701 C HW: 5N0 959 701 C
Component: Tuer-SG 008 2005
Coding: 0004286
Shop #: WSC 01324 020 00200
1 Fault Found:
00928 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Front
Driver Side (F220)
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 5Nx-909-144.lbl
Part No SW: 5N1 909 144 J HW: 5N1 909 148 F
Component: J500__APA-BS KL.098 0502
Revision: 1AH02255 Serial number: 00082210050102
Coding: 0000258
Shop #: WSC 00100 935 82582
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 BT HW: 1K0 959 433 BT
Component: KSG PQ35 G2 020 0205
Revision: 00020000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 80800A0052830C7F3F04840560084F0BE0FC00
Shop #: WSC 00116 935 87433
Component: Sounder n.mounted
Component: NGS n.mounted
Component: IRUE n.mounted
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels:
1K0-959-702-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 959 702 C HW: 5N0 959 702 C
Component: Tuer-SG 008 2005
Coding: 0004286
Shop #: WSC 01324 020 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 5N0-907-801.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 907 801 B HW: 5N0 907 801 D
Component: J540 EPB3 VW-09384 0005
Revision: H10 Serial number: 00000000006711
Coding: 0000057
Shop #: WSC 01324 020 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-A.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0142
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number:
Coding: 1361094
Shop #: WSC 01324 020 00200
Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0004
Coding: 00000020
Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0004
Coding: 00000020
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.lbl
Part No SW: 1T0 035 680 C HW: 1T0 035 680 B
Component: RNS-MID H11 2660
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7J9153004
Coding: 0C0004000400001D00
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 08193
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels:
1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 959 703 B HW: 5N0 959 703 B
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2001
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 01324 020 1012552
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels:
1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 959 704 B HW: 5N0 959 704 B
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2001
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 01324 020 1012552
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 77: Telephone Labels: 3C0-035-730.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 730 A HW: 5N0 035 730 A
Component: J412 4100
Revision: 00015000 Serial number: 0000B7A044144
Coding: 0020141
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: Coding for new VW climatronic 5K0 907 044 CB (OlegATor)*

What part number HVAC control module was in the car before this retrofit?
-Uwe-


----------



## OlegATor (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: Coding for new VW climatronic 5K0 907 044 CB (Uwe)*

1K0907044DA


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: Coding for new VW climatronic 5K0 907 044 CB (OlegATor)*

1K0-907-044-DA was installed until 31.10.2009. Your new one was installed since November 2009. The two modules certainly have _very_different software in them, as evidenced by the fact that they use different protocols for diagnostics. 
So the question becomes, what else did VW change at the same time? I am not at all certain this module is compatible with your car; it is certainly not happy about some CAN messages which it believes to me "missing". 
Note that most of the these modules installed by the factory are coded exactly as yours is: WSC 00000 000 00000. What exactly are you trying to change the coding to?
-Uwe-


----------



## OlegATor (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: Coding for new VW climatronic 5K0 907 044 CB (Uwe)*

I tried all variants known to me 0000000000, 0100000000, 0000000002, 0000000003 with WSC 00000 000 00000, WSC 12345 123 12345, WSC 001324 020 00200 - but all these values are not accepted. 
There can be a reason in it?
*Address 08 – Auto HVAC:
Drivers heated seat memory
Found in Adaptation. From the drop down list, choose Storage of seat heater level driver. Change to On and Save.
This may not be supported on all control modules. 
Modified by Dana @ Ross-Tech at 2:30 AM 1-31-2010*
I think that 5K0 907 044 Ax and 5K0 907 044 Bx - will work, but for last 5K0 907 044 Cx _This may not be supported on all control modules. _


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: Coding for new VW climatronic 5K0 907 044 CB (OlegATor)*

What's the exact error you get when those values are "Not Accepted"?
It is possible that the module will not allow itself to be recoded in while the "Function Restricted due to Missing Message(s)" fault code is present. It is also possible that this is due to a Gateway that's too old. However, this is only conjecture.
-Uwe-


----------



## OlegATor (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: Coding for new VW climatronic 5K0 907 044 CB (Uwe)*

912.0 wrote:
*Coding rejected
Error 24: Request Sequence Error*
Now Gateway 1K0907530AA. Old then Climatronic, but not too old 25.05.2009 >> 02.11.2009

_Modified by OlegATor at 1:44 PM 3-11-2010_


_Modified by OlegATor at 1:45 PM 3-11-2010_


----------



## JJM25 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Coding for new VW climatronic 5K0 907 044 CB (OlegATor)*

hi there, any update on this? Ive purchased a new unit to be installed into my scirocco. My understanding is that you need this coding for the unit to remember where the seat heating setting to be saved on switch off of car?
Other than that does it work ok?
My HVAC purchased from ebay.de was made in Dec 2007 so I hope that it is still supported by my Feb 2009 CAN gateway!


----------



## OlegATor (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: Coding for new VW climatronic 5K0 907 044 CB (OlegATor)*

I have replaced CAN gateway 1K0907530AD and made with VCDS beta 10.3 recoding 0000000002 with WSC 001324 020 00200.
0000000000 and 0000000001 not accepted
Now I have 1 fault code only

13701456 - Function Restricted due to Missing Message(s)


----------



## JJM25 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Coding for new VW climatronic 5K0 907 044 CB (OlegATor)*

I received mine and installed perfectly - I had some error codes but it was fixed with the swops I had to do. 
Coding worked only when I changed the WSC etc to 12345 123 12345 etc If I left it to 00000 000 00000 the coding was not accepted.
Adaptations worked as well for the seat heating memory and basic setting also succesful with 10.3 beta.
Do I have to connect the pins parallel on the brown plug (C?) still? Seeing that I have no more error codes and that its working fine.
Did you route pin 16 to pin 20 on the large black plug? (A I think)


----------



## OlegATor (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: Coding for new VW climatronic 5K0 907 044 CB (JJM25)*

Dear JJM25, please inform number your climatronic. This problem with 5K0 907 044 *CB* only. Yesterday I fit 5K0 907 044 *BF* to the same Tiguan without any problems, but:
for 5K0 907 044 *BF* accepted coding 0000000000
for 5K0 907 044 *CB* accepted coding 0000000002 and 1 Fault Found:
13701456 - Function Restricted due to Missing Message(s)



_Modified by OlegATor at 12:05 PM 4-22-2010_


----------



## JJM25 (Jan 12, 2006)

hey there - the one I installed into my scirocco was a suffix A version - no issues.

I have just installed a suffix BD unit into my wifes tiguan. 

I have cleared all error codes but I cannnot code the unit... I get the same error as you. I cant seem to change the WSC code so it looks like I am not lucky like wife my retorfit into teh scirocco.

The tiguan has no error codes, I just hope all is working fine as I could not code the "air quality sensor" into the unit with my vagcom....

help from vagcom would be appreciated...


----------



## JJM25 (Jan 12, 2006)

Just to add, the exact error is error 31: request out of range.

I however dont have errors... but it looks like the fans dont start automatically, have to touch any button on the unit, or is this how its supposed to be?


----------



## JJM25 (Jan 12, 2006)

OK, I now get this code all the time.... 


Friday,18,June,2010,20:47:51:51324
VCDS Version: Beta 10.3.0

Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Control Module Part Number: 5K0 937 084 HW: 5K0 937 084 
Component and/or Version: BCM PQ35 B 008 0019
Software Coding: 48180A3BF027F1C0400800803400002445513088536D8D605C8000000000
Work Shop Code: WSC 01324 020 00200
1 Fault Found:

00907 - Intervention load Management 
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 133
Mileage: 17775 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2011.14.07
Time: 20:42:55

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 11.75 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/00907

-Uwe-


----------



## JJM25 (Jan 12, 2006)

thanks for that. 

everything seems fine, do you perhaps know why I cant change the WSC on the new unit and therefore be able to code it?


----------



## HeRakLeIoN (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi All 

I'm just new to this forum and found this topic through my search on google. 

I have a 2010 Tiguan ( non heated seats ) with climate control panel coded 1K0 907 044 XX ( don't know the XX part but i know that it is climatronic ) and want to change it to 5K0 907 044 AJ ( i have to get AJ, BC or BS because i don't have heated seats ) 

Top two photos on the link below shows the photos of both. My panel is the one on the left and i want to change it to the one on the right. 

http://forum.donanimhaber.com/m_30875894/mpage_81/key_/tm.htm 

My question is; 

Will this retrofit work as plug'n play or will i need any coding after the change? 

Any help is appreciable. Thanks in advance.


----------

